# USB OTG Adapter



## Robdog007 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey all! So I'm looking for a USB OTG adapter (type c to type a) so I can use my PS3 controller for gaming on my android phone and came across this...

https://www.amazon.com/ROOFULL-Wate...56&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=type+c+usb+otg&psc=1

Am I crazy or is this adapter both a flash drive as well as a type C to type A adapter? Seems to good to be true right?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That would appear to be the case. Only 1 review, and only 1 star.

I specifically like the warranty: 1 year warranty, support full refund or resend a new one within one month

Although from past experience, items that try to perform multiple functions, typically don't perform any of the functions very well. You are typically better off getting a separate quality device for each function.


----------

